What laptop are you using for your day to day work and why? - apavlinovic
======
spatular
Dell XPS 13 (9360) with Debian Sid, works flawlessly. Though some initial
setup is required: turning off DBC (.exe available at Dell's support site) and
using latest ath10k firmware from github. After that it's a laptop of my
dreams ) Light, small, 13" screen in a typical 11" laptop chasis. The only
drawback is soldered RAM, I have a 8GB version and Angular's reloader leaked
memory, so I had to restart it every few hours.

Other than that, I've dropped it from my height on a tiled floor by accident,
it landed on a corner. I've unbent screen part with pliers, and fixed cracked
hinge with superglue, soda and steel wires, and that was it. Alternative would
be to order a part of the chasis, but it would take too long. During the
repair I've also weakened hinge resistance a bit, it was too strong for non-
touchscreen version; should have done it from the start I guess.

~~~
j88439h84
Best laptop I've ever had. Developer edition xps 13 with ubuntu.

------
askafriend
MacBook Pro 15" because our entire org runs on MacOS. It's fantastic since we
have Linux/Unix infrastructure and also have iOS/Android apps to build. It's
great for everything we do and they're super reliable.

Can't imagine working on anything else.

Some of my colleagues have an iMac + MacBook Pro setup. The iMac is at their
desk and the MacBook Pro is for taking to meetings and working from home.

------
purrpit
Xiaomi Mi Laptop

I switched from Macbook Pro 2013 to ~$1,000 Xiaomi Mi notebook pro (i7, 16GB,
Dedicated GX card, better battery, HDMI port, 15inch, Mac like keyboard and
touchpad, fingerprint reader). I run a right-swipe virtual machine and run
chrome all day without issues. It's a good for 3 years machine. Screen is
fullhd though.

------
dagw
None. Laptops offer terrible value for money for the sort of work I do. I have
an MS Surface Pro for when I want to work on the move (which is surprisingly
great for what it is and the keyboard is far more comfortable than it has any
right to be), but not for day to day work.

------
Dowwie
I own a macbook air and a custom-built workstation running Debian. The
workstation was built almost 7 years ago, remains my primary machine for work,
and it continues to provide ample performance. On the other hand, the macbook
Air cost as much as the workstation, I never enjoyed using Mac OS, and find
myself longing to replace it with one I could run Debian on.

In hindsight, I shouldn't have bought the macbook. There seems to be a second
market for used laptops, though, and so I may sell it.

------
gargravarr
Dell Precision M3520. Good keyboard, good size, good complement of ports (3x
USB3.0, HDMI, Thunderbolt, NIC, even VGA), excellent performance (i7 +
expandable RAM + Quadro graphics), nice 1920x1080 screen too. Leagues above
our standard XPS 13s for usability, if much larger and heavier. I have it
running Ubuntu 18.04.

------
stuntkite
System76 Bonobo. My day job involves cloud (k8s) GPU stuff and it's the only
linux laptop I could find with two Nvidia GPUs. The trackpad sucks ass, the
power connector is stupid. It's full of batteries that only provide an hour
(max) of battery and it's only a laptop in the sense that it can (technically)
fit on my lap.

A coworker recently got the single GPU Serval, and I could see using that
daily. Ubuntu 18.04 is a great desktop OS. I have tentative plans to take
apart my Bonobo, remove the batteries, put power supplies inside with a
standard power plug out the back and cut out the trackpad and fit in an Apple
trackpad.

LXD+QEMU makes it a pretty nice machine. I almost don't miss OSX and this [0]
project has solved a lot of those issues.

[0] [https://github.com/kholia/OSX-KVM](https://github.com/kholia/OSX-KVM)

------
gboone
8 years old HP Pavilion g6 with 1.9gHz dual core with 2.4gHz boost,
overclocked to 3.0gHz. Upgraded to SSD, 8GB RAM and run Chrome off a Ram
drive. Windows 10.

It just won't die. I tear it down once a year and clean it. I've started
transitioning everything off of it to an Ubuntu VM on a home Proxmox server
with a pass-through GPU, provisioned with 4-core 4gHz processing power.

I guess the keyboard on it is what I'm most comfortable with. It's gone
through a couple batteries and power bricks, and I keep expecting it to not
boot up one day.

If I had to get another laptop, I would probably not make much of the monitor,
and plug in my HD TV like I have now. I would probably look for one comparable
in size... For the keyboard. Laptops have wonky keyboards sometimes.

------
hatsubai
2018 15" MacBook Pro (i7 2.6GHz/16GB/1TB SSD/560X 4GB) because I prefer macOS
for the majority of my work, despite being able to work on basically any
machine. The touch pad is still amongst the best I have tried, it's fairly
reliable compared to the Dell XPS 15 I used to use, great build quality, and
it integrates nicely with my other Apple peripherals. Realistically, I could
get work done on about any machine since most of my work involves SSH'ing into
different hosts running different suites of software in order to build
kernels, drivers, and other configurations of OSes that get put on target
hardware.

------
_mrmnmly
For the last 5+ years I've been using ZenBook UX32LN - it's still the best
machine I've bought (I've replaced my MacBook 2012 for it with no regrets).

I was working linux for these years on it, but switched recently to Windows 10
+ Microsoft's linux subsystem thingie - it works pretty nice - once this
machine will totally break I think I'll consider one of Surface Books since
the OS is not a problem for me anymore.

Why I work on it? It's fast (SSD + i7 (even if it's an outdated model) + 12GB
of RAM) makes it really reliable for fullstack development. Besides that, 13"
Screen is enough for me, makes it pretty mobile machine.

------
mvanbaak
15" MacbookPro because it just works, integrates perfectly with phone and
watch, great support etc. And after 3 years I can still sell it for a good
price.

------
cweagans
I mostly work on a desktop, but when I travel, I _love_ my T480. It's user
upgradable so it'll last a while for me, and it has removable/replaceable
batteries. On a full charge, it lasts like 30 hours when writing, programming,
etc. Hardware support in Linux is great (with the exception of the fingerprint
reader, which is in progress), and there's even an option for a pretty nice
screen.

------
godot
MBP for work like almost all tech companies provide nowadays; and for
personal/hobby dev work a Lenovo Ideapad 720s, with Antergos Linux loaded on
it (dual boot with Windows).

I have to say that installing Linux on that laptop was not the easiest,
multiple challenges including wifi drivers and trackpad drivers issues. But
once it's all fixed up, it works well. I chose it for a combination of low
price and lightweight.

------
runjake
2017 MacBook Pro 15" (i7/16GB/1TB SSD) running Mojave.

Why? Because my top-end 2013 MBP 15" died and I couldn't find anything I liked
better. But it was still plenty fast.

I want to flee macOS, as Apple doesn't truly care about it anymore, but I
can't tolerate anything else. I want to tolerate Windows 10 as a main OS but I
can't get myself there, yet.

------
tropdrop
Mid-2012 13" MacBook Pro. Because I can (and have) easily take it apart to add
SD storage and replace its previous hard drive, or battery, or etc. It pairs
perfectly with my other devices. It can handle most post-production software I
throw at it.

It's also a tank, built in the era before Apple got the idea that they can
make their machines more flimsy and make more money.

------
sharmi
A Lenovo T470s. Works with linux out of the box. Able to take anything I
through at it. A screen resolution that does not hurt my eyes.

------
chrisbennet
Dell xps-15 running Windows. I chose it to replace my MacBook pro because it
had an Nvidia GPU, a good selection of ports and a great screen. I also use a
Lenovo X1 carbon for the small amount of Linux work I do because it works well
with Linux without any fuss.

If I was buying a new laptop, I’d look hard at the Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Extreme.

------
kevitivity
I use a laptop at the desk, with a monitor and proper keyboard / mouse and
task chair. I use MacBooks mostly because of OS X and the need to interface
with Linux and Unix infrastructure. I don't need horsepower on my workstation,
because all the CPU or disk IO I need is in the data center.

------
svennek
Lenovo X1, because it's tiny, dependable, powerful enough and not a mac. Mine
runs ArchLinux.

~~~
svennek
By dependable I mean really well built, serviceable and with on-site warranty,
that is great..

~~~
tinktank
Do you have any opinions on an X280 vs an X1?

------
CyberFonic
Chromebook because it runs all day on a charge and I ssh into the many servers
at cloud providers to perform the grunt work. Apps on Chrome are sufficient to
whip up documents, etc if and when required. I use a desktop for editing
images and running tests.

------
gaspoweredcat
Now: X1 Carbon 1st gen. its tough as old boots and light as a feather. sadly
its also pretty old now

Soon: Undecided, was going to be an x1 extreme until they put the price up by
£500 for no reason so itll likely be an xps15 or a 13-14" laptop and an eGPU
next

~~~
suprfnk
> price up by £500 for no reason

The reason is that it's an "extreme" model. It has a better processor and way
better graphics card. You can also still get this year's "non-extreme" X1
Carbon, the 6th generation. That's still the same price.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
no i mean the X1 extreme was originally £1384 for the base model, then a few
weeks ago they increased the price to £1859 for no reason at all (in the US,
canada and japan its still around £1400)

------
sdan
Macbook; It's just more supported for a lot of software which made me make the
switch.

------
knaik94
Thinkpad w520 because I replaced the cd drive with a second hdd and the
original drive with an ssd. It still works like a champ. (i7 2760qm,quadro
1000m,12gb ram). It set up exactly how I like and it's predictable even in
failure.

------
saluki
macbook air 13" it's all the power I need for web development (Rails/Laravel)
and I can buy two for the price of a pro. Once the keyboard issue is resolved
and the esc key is back I might go for a pro next time.

------
slipwalker

      dell latitude
      i5 7th gen 2.5Ghz, 8Gb RAM, HDD 500Gb, 1366x768 HD display
      second monitor Dell 1280x1024
      Windows 10 enterprise 64bits
    

only because my employer forces me... they have some bulk deal with dell.

------
modzu
desktop, because it's fast and ergonomic

~~~
255kb
This, I never use laptop because it's slower than a good desktop and 2 to 3
times more expensive

------
Antoninus
2015 15" macbook pro. It has sufficient computing power for software
development and linux server management. I've been a mac/linux user for all my
adult life. Simply put, I enjoy the hardware.

------
kwhitefoot
HP Omen 17" i7 8th generation Windows 10 Home because it was the most power
for the least money and has a reasonable screen size. Windows because I need
to able to run Visual Studio and MS Office

------
llampx
I use a ThinkPad T470s for my work, with Windows 10 Pro. Used to have a
MacBook Pro 2015 but didn't like the design of the 2016+ models. I wouldn't
turn back.

------
lewisflude
2017 MacBook Pro, TouchBar

I like it! It does the job. I don't mind the keyboard either, but day-to-day I
either use a Filco Majestouch 2 keyboard or an Apple Wireless keyboard.

------
drakonka
I don't use a laptop for my actual day job, for all hobby coding is done on a
2016 X1 Carbon. It is durable, light, and was relatively easy to install Linux
on.

------
JCharante
System76 Gazelle because "it just works". Flawless sleeping, good battery
life, easily upgradable, but a trackpad that leaves you wanting more.

------
songco
Desktop workstation for most of day work Laptop(Dell M5510) only for meetings,
I prefer a 12 inch, slim laptop, but my company only provide 1 option....

------
Random_Person
MacBook Pro 2015. Because work gave it to me.

All my desktops are Win10.

------
BjoernKW
2015 MacBook Pro because of a UNIX-based operating system with a decent UI and
well-designed hardware that works reliably with said OS.

------
alex_hitchins
Dell XPS 15. Now 2 generations old but it's still faster than me. Be nice to
have more than 16gb RAM but hey-ho.

------
Jeremy1026
MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2015), because its the one my company gave
me.

------
thedaemon
For the 3D content creation and animation that I do, I cannot afford a laptop
that can handle such work. So I use a desktop only.

------
srivathsaharish
dell latitiude 5491, its a 14" beast running the awesome 8850H processor and
it has dramatically improved my productivity, very solid built as any other
latitude

